# NVIDIA Announces TITAN V "Volta" Graphics Card



## btarunr (Dec 8, 2017)

NVIDIA in a shock move, announced its new flagship graphics card, the TITAN V. This card implements the "Volta" GV100 graphics processor, the same one which drives the company's Tesla V100 HPC accelerator. The GV100 is a multi-chip module, with the GPU die and three HBM2 memory stacks sharing a package. The card features 12 GB of HBM2 memory across a 3072-bit wide memory interface. The GPU die has been built on the 12 nm FinFET+ process by TSMC. NVIDIA TITAN V maxes out the GV100 silicon, if not its memory interface, featuring a whopping 5,120 CUDA cores, 640 Tensor cores (specialized units that accelerate neural-net building/training). The CUDA cores are spread across 80 streaming multiprocessors (64 CUDA cores per SM), spread across 6 graphics processing clusters (GPCs). The TMU count is 320. 

The GPU core is clocked at 1200 MHz, with a GPU Boost frequency of 1455 MHz, and an HBM2 memory clock of 850 MHz, translating into 652.8 GB/s memory bandwidth (1.70 Gbps stacks). The card draws power from a combination of 6-pin and 8-pin PCIe power connectors. Display outputs include three DP and one HDMI connectors. With a wallet-scorching price of USD $2,999, and available exclusively through NVIDIA store, the TITAN V is evidence that with Intel deciding to sell client-segment processors for $2,000, it was a matter of time before GPU makers seek out that price-band. At $3k, the GV100's margins are probably more than made up for.



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 8, 2017)

$3000, Guess this is what happens with no real competition from the red, or the blue.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> $3000, Guess this is what happens with no real competition from the red, or the blue.



I'll bet you 0.1 Bitcoin they still sell out within the first week. Lot of rich people in this world my friend. I doubt they are doing mass scale production on these things, probably just enough they know they will sell out. Marketing and data mining pay off in big ways these days.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 8, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> I'll bet you 0.1 Bitcoin they still sell out within the first week. Lot of rich people in this world my friend. I doubt they are doing mass scale production on these things, probably just enough they know they will sell out. Marketing and data mining pay off in big ways these days.




Ok I will take those old Titan Xp and Xs off their hands. $300 about right?


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 8, 2017)

$3K?? ... Double the price of last gen. Is it the HBM2, can't be. Is it the Tensor cores? Will a Non-Tensor version be significantly cheaper?


----------



## Xzibit (Dec 8, 2017)

Wonder if this means anything like the cores are specialized for SP 



			
				Nvidia said:
			
		

> CUDA Cores *(single precision*) 5120


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 8, 2017)

After having sold crippled titans at exhorbitant prices now nvidia has decided to sell full core at even worse prices. Guess there are too many suckers in the world to justify these prices. At this rate dont expect x70 or x60 to come at last gen prices.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 8, 2017)

Holy smokes.
If I had $3K to drop, I wouldn't think twice. Wait for the reviews, this thing is gonna perform in TXp SLI range.

People who bought two of those pimpire Titans must be furious, nvidia stikes back with a fully enabled TXV a few weeks later.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 8, 2017)

does it have async compute yet? :V


----------



## evernessince (Dec 8, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> I'll bet you 0.1 Bitcoin they still sell out within the first week. Lot of rich people in this world my friend. I doubt they are doing mass scale production on these things, probably just enough they know they will sell out. Marketing and data mining pay off in big ways these days.



Dude, less than 1% of the population has that kind of spare change and it doesn't mean they want to spend it on a graphics card.  If they do sell out it's because they only had a handful to begin with.


----------



## evernessince (Dec 8, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Holy smokes.
> If I had $3K to drop, I wouldn't think twice. Wait for the reviews, this thing is gonna perform in TXp SLI range.
> 
> People who bought two of those pimpire Titans must be furious, nvidia stikes back with a fully enabled TXV a few weeks later.



Just a note, this is the biggest Volta GPU Nvidia has (GV100).


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2017)

evernessince said:


> Dude, less than 1% of the population has that kind of spare change and it doesn't mean they want to spend it on a graphics card.  *If they do sell out it's because they only had a handful to begin with*.




World's population maybe, not first world countries. That being said did you read everything I said? With marketing and data mining, they know how many to make that will borderline still make sure it sells out. So your statement was agreeing with me I guess.


----------



## evernessince (Dec 8, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> World's population maybe, not first world countries. That being said did you read everything I said? With marketing and data mining, they know how many to make that will borderline still make sure it sells out. So your statement was agreeing with me I guess.



Oh boy, if you think a $3,000 Nvidia video card is going to beat a gaggle of RX 580s in mining then you just speaking out your butt.  There is no universe in which this Volta GPU will beat 15 RX 580s in mining, especially considering AMD has a large performance advantage in that category.  One RX 580 alone gets around a GTX 1080s performance in mining.  Also, da fuq does "marketing" have to do with video cards?

Please proof read your comments and study up on mining.


----------



## ppn (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah but GDDR6 will offer 16gbit densities double of todays 8gbit amounting to 12GB on a single sided 384 bit card. Imagine so next Ti card will have 24GB at least, 48 if double sided. And 672GB/s bandwidth 14Ghz GDDR6 is also feasible. SO it is a big no-no. They are just dumping the old tech quick.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 8, 2017)

....total status symbol /epeen/ mines bigger than yours /bow before me peasants type move.....(they will sell out in like 5 minutes).  The mere mortals among us will simply wait for the 1180ti....or something.

....oh my....who will be the first to cop a pair of these in sli (totally epic) .... Jayz 2 cents or linus,


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 8, 2017)

ViperXTR said:


> does it have async compute yet? :V



It supports PhysX, what else do you want, you ungrateful bastard! XD


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2017)

evernessince said:


> Oh boy, if you think a $3,000 Nvidia video card is going to beat a gaggle of RX 580s in mining then you just speaking out your butt.  There is no universe in which this Volta GPU will beat 15 RX 580s in mining, especially considering AMD has a large performance advantage in that category.  One RX 580 alone gets around a GTX 1080s performance in mining.  Also, da fuq does "marketing" have to do with video cards?
> 
> Please proof read your comments and study up on mining.



You misread what I said... data mining and marketing have nothing to do with Bitcoin mining, I never said anything about Bitcoin or Crypto mining, I specifically said, with all the data mining and marketing in the world today, companies know how many products to make for the amount of population capable of buying it... its the first thing you learn in 101 Econ class, and its true more than ever now thanks to data mining.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 8, 2017)

ViperXTR said:


> does it have async compute yet? :V



Hope not, it would put AMD to shame...







What you want to allude to is its lack of DP compared to AMD.  But Volta is an AI design, the tensor cores will be useless for consumers not doing that work.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 8, 2017)

Titan V nice. Wonder how many titans there will be with Volta architecture.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 8, 2017)

How many dozens will be available next year? There's still jack for HBM2 to go around and they're trying to stock pile for Quadros.

Good luck. Also, are those clocks a joke? I can't see anyone upgrading to this.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Dec 8, 2017)

ill await the Star Wars edition thank you very much, it better cost at least 4000 dollars, not this plebeian mere 3000 puh!


----------



## punani (Dec 8, 2017)

Any tests out as of now ? Even if totally silly and i would never get/afford one, still would love to see how it compares


----------



## Ubersonic (Dec 8, 2017)

evernessince said:


> Oh boy, if you think a $3,000 Nvidia video card is going to beat a gaggle of RX 580s in mining then you just speaking out your butt.


He doesn't, you just misread his post.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2017)

Just 6+8 pin power!

Oh boy.....AMD what is your answer?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 8, 2017)

I guess this means that Volta (2080 or 1180) will be around 1000$ ... or maybe not. I would like to see some benchmarks for this card


----------



## Markosz (Dec 8, 2017)

Why do people think that video cards are for gaming only...
This thing has freakin Tensor cores, meant for deep neural networks.
I am pretty sure this is still the cheapest solution for dedicated machine learning card, as I am not able to find any Google TPU for sale. So researchers will cash out this amount without thinking, atleast until AMD Instinct arrives.


----------



## okidna (Dec 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Oh boy.....AMD what is your answer?



What are you talking about? AMD have THIS card! The most beautiful card ever made!!!!!
If you already have a card with minuscule PCB and a humongous heatsink, it's a WIN, NO question asked!



Spoiler: 0><0


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Dec 8, 2017)

that price . . wowww .

whats the main difference between this Titan Volta vs Tesla Volta ?

now I know that RX Vega price much cheaper from it should be and the stock very limit, HBM2 was the problem ?

or indeed volta arch way much better than pascal arch or all radeon and nvidia arch ?


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 8, 2017)

It concerns me a little how nobody is actually talking about the target demographic for this card, the deep learning market with its deep pockets


----------



## medi01 (Dec 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Oh boy.....AMD what is your answer?


Got rid of Raja.




Markosz said:


> This thing has freakin Tensor cores, meant for deep neural networks.


That's a different card.
nVidia will likely make sure it's not usable for "pro" purposes (as usual).


----------



## okidna (Dec 8, 2017)

medi01 said:


> That's a different card.
> nVidia will likely make sure it's not usable for "pro" purposes (as usual).



Not that much different according to their claim :


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 8, 2017)

Even with that price tag this card will sell like hot sh#tcakes.
Remember, there are no Volta-based Quadro cards yet, and Tesla V100 is trending at around $8000 (as a part of a server bundle, a lot more by itself)....


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2017)

Honestly the prices seems a little more justified this time around. The GPU die is massive and I am convinced it still costs a fortune to make since it's fully enabled, 12 GB of HBM2 isn't cheap either.



ViperXTR said:


> does it have async compute yet? :V



There isn't really a clear cut definition of a GPU being asynchronous compute capable or not. It's more like a gradient and Pascal was a lot better than Maxwell at it.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

Price aside (Titan were never priced reasonably, as far the the average consumer is concerned), has anyone else noticed this needs less power than Vega64?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2017)

bug said:


> has anyone else noticed this needs less power than Vega64?



Yeah that was a reason I said:



P4-630 said:


> Just 6+8 pin power!
> 
> Oh boy.....AMD what is your answer?


----------



## birdie (Dec 8, 2017)

To all the retards who think this card is overpriced: this is not a gaming card for fuck's sake. This is a professional card for AI/FP computations. It's a miracle it costs just 30% of its full featured brother.

Have people collectively gone mad or full-retarded and whenever they see anything priced above $500 from NVIDIA they think they are milking us? No one fucking forces you to buy anything from NVIDIA.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2017)

birdie said:


> Fuck my life.



Clearly , since it's obvious you haven't got anything better to do than calling people retards for expressing their opinions.

Get out of here troll.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

birdie said:


> To all the retards who think this card is overpriced: this is not a gaming card for fuck's sake. This is a professional card for AI/FP computations. It's a miracle it costs just 30% of its full featured brother.
> 
> Have people collectively gone mad or full-retarded and whenever they see anything priced above $500 from NVIDIA they think they are milking us? No one fucking forces you to buy anything from NVIDIA.
> 
> Fuck my life.


It's just a childish reaction, over $500 price/performance ratio is not a factor. Just like price/performance ratio is not a factor when you buy a $100,000+ car.
That's why pointing out that it's overpriced is really just stating the obvious (underscoring in the process that the person doesn't have anything more useful to say).

Edit: This price also goes hand in hand with Mr. Hwang's statement that they're not bringing Volta to consumers yet because it's still too expensive to make. Though the usual grain of salt still applies.


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2017)

@cdawall Benchmarks please. You know you want to.


----------



## Manu_PT (Dec 8, 2017)

So the gtx 2080 will cost 1000€? Nice to know. Time to keep my current gpu for indies, mobas, rts and retro gaming, and invest on a console for triple a titles.

Nah Im not in the mood to spend so much money on 16gb ddr4, a 256gb (lol) ssd and a 4k uncompromised 60fps gpu to play console Ubisoft/EA ports bruteforced to better fidelity on the same console assets.. Thanks anyway. Getting too old for this shit.

Rip PC aaa gaming. Murders: Intel and Nvidia.

Most used GPUs on steamstats: gtx 750ti and 960. Most played games: League, Dota, CS, TF2, pubg, minecraft, world of tanks, warframe, heartstone and stardew valley. Go figure.


----------



## B-Real (Dec 8, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Holy smokes.
> If I had $3K to drop, I wouldn't think twice. Wait for the reviews, this thing is gonna perform in TXp SLI range.
> 
> People who bought two of those pimpire Titans must be furious, nvidia stikes back with a fully enabled TXV a few weeks later.


Lower clock speeds. I wouldn't bet a single penny it performs around TXp SLI.


----------



## fizhsmile (Dec 8, 2017)

OK with that that specs above how fast this card compared to titan Xp or 1080ti in gaming? do we get like 30% performance increase with those specs? I just want to know, so that I can have a better view with the future gaming/consumer volta.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Most used GPUs on steamstats: gtx 750ti and 960. Most played games: League, Dota, CS, TF2, pubg, minecraft, world of tanks, warframe, heartstone and stardew valley. Go figure.



That's no one's fault, people simply prefer cheap , repetitive gameplay. And inexpensive, slower GPUs are fine for that.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

fizhsmile said:


> OK with that that specs above how fast this card compared to titan Xp or 1080ti in gaming? do we get like 30% performance increase with those specs? I just want to know, so that I can have a better view with the future gaming/consumer volta.


That's the million dollar question. Nobody knows the answer, but we'll know as soon as these puppies get benchmarked. We still don't know the availability for these, but the optimist in me hopes the announcement was made now because Nvidia thought they'd make a buck or two over the holidays season.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 8, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> It concerns me a little how nobody is actually talking about the target demographic for this card, the deep learning market with its deep pockets






> But Volta is an AI design, the tensor cores will be useless for consumers not doing that work.



Me, post 18.

Yeah, people buying this for gaming will be mighty disappointed if they expect it to be anything vastly superior to Titan Xp or GTX1080ti.  Then again, if folks have the monies, why not.

I wonder if anyone will make a water block for it?


----------



## birdie (Dec 8, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Clearly , since it's obvious you haven't got anything better to do than calling people retards for expressing their opinions.
> 
> Get out of here troll.



There are meaningful informed opinions, and there's hatred/rending the air/fanboyism/envy. Too many comments here are the latter. It's akin to blaming Ferrari for producing and selling the LaFerrari. The difference is Titan V is a useful product which exists to improve the world, while the LaFerrari exists only to show off.


----------



## Manu_PT (Dec 8, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> That's no one's fault, people simply prefer cheap , repetitive gameplay. And inexpensive, slower GPUs are fine for that.



No, people prefer to play games that run well on their systems that they could afford. No one likes to play assassins creed at 1080p 30fps with stutters everywhere at Low/medium settings with a gtx 750ti.

If they could afford something better they would and they might stop playing Dota or League of Legends 24/7 to try different games. But with the current prices on PC hardware it is impossible to most people. Thing is getting too expensive. More than the 1990s. Yes I´m that old. I´m an IBM PC1 warrior, way before the Commodore stuff and 486. Alley Cat and Ricky Dangerous days. I´ve never seen this industry so bad as it is right now, price wise of course.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Ok I will take those old Titan Xp and Xs off their hands. $300 about right?


Same here. Remember people. Keep the environment and sharing is caring 


Upgrayedd said:


> $3K?? ... Double the price of last gen. Is it the HBM2, can't be. Is it the Tensor cores? Will a Non-Tensor version be significantly cheaper?


Likely the massive GPU itself along with the cutting edge 12nm manufacturing process. I doubt HBM2 adds significant cost. Vega Frontier Edition has 16GB HBM2 and costs less than 800$.


Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I guess this means that Volta (2080 or 1180) will be around 1000$ ... or maybe not. I would like to see some benchmarks for this card


Well the pessimist in me predicts that Volta xx80 will cost what 1080 Ti costs today and xx80 Ti will cost what Titan Xp costs today. I hope i'm wrong tho and we won't see a significant price increase.


punani said:


> Any tests out as of now ? Even if totally silly and i would never get/afford one, still would love to see how it compares





fizhsmile said:


> OK with that that specs above how fast this card compared to titan Xp or 1080ti in gaming? do we get like 30% performance increase with those specs? I just want to know, so that I can have a better view with the future gaming/consumer volta.





bug said:


> That's the million dollar question. Nobody knows the answer, but we'll know as soon as these puppies get benchmarked. We still don't know the availability for these, but the optimist in me hopes the announcement was made now because Nvidia thought they'd make a buck or two over the holidays season.


30% seems like a best case scenario considering it has 30% more CUDA cores than 1080 Ti (5120 vs 3584). Tho HBM2 bandwidth helps too. On the other hand the ~500Mhz deficit hurts the final perfromance assuming you can hit roughly 2Ghz boost on 1080Ti and Titan V has 1455Mhz boost.

What i'm really intrested regarding GV102 is wheter or not they will increase the amount of CUDA cores (and by how much) by cutting out the Tensor cores and FP64 capability since cutting these out will free up space. Or will they cut these out and further reduce the number of CUDA cores to something like 4500 range?


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 8, 2017)

B-Real said:


> Lower clock speeds. I wouldn't bet a single penny it performs around TXp SLI.



You're right - it'll probably perform better.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2017)

Assimilator said:


> You're right - it'll probably perform better.



Well , it's good to be optimistic.

I personally hope it will play games at triple-4K and 144hz.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomorrow said:


> 30% seems like a best case scenario considering it has 30% more CUDA cores than 1080 Ti (5120 vs 3584). Tho HBM2 bandwidth helps too. On the other hand the ~500Mhz deficit hurts the final perfromance assuming you can hit roughly 2Ghz boost on 1080Ti and Titan V has 1455Mhz boost.
> 
> What i'm really intrested regarding GV102 is wheter or not they will increase the amount of CUDA cores (and by how much) by cutting out the Tensor cores and FP64 capability since cutting these out will free up space. Or will they cut these out and further reduce the number of CUDA cores to something like 4500 range?



Traditionally, lesser chips never had more CUDA cores. What would be interesting is if Nvidia somehow kept those tensor cores around because they found out a way to actually put them to good use in games. Unlikely, I know, but can hope...


----------



## Manu_PT (Dec 8, 2017)

4k 144hz? Nice dreams  If it can manage locked 60fps, I repeat, Locked 60fps, minimum fps, on 50% of the titles at ultra settings, you can be happy.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> If they could afford something better they would and they might stop playing Dota or League of Legends 24/7 to try different games..



I can certainly guarantee you that is not the case. I know a crap ton of people that dropped mind boggling amounts of cash on custom PCs and ended up play Fifa and CS:GO on them.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2017)

I did a small table a while ago from one of TPU's GTX 1080 Ti review by adding certain percentages to the results in order to predict future performance. Hopefully someone finds these useful. Numbers are in AVG FPS at 1440p max settings. 

Btw i got the name right (Titan V) but i doubt it will be 50% faster than 1080Ti. More likely 25% faster. Atleast at stock speeds. Overclocking may get it to 40% perhaps as OC generally adds 10-15%.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 8, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Ok I will take those old Titan Xp and Xs off their hands. $300 about right?



That's what I paid for my Titan X Maxwell on Pascal launch, so yeah.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomorrow said:


> View attachment 94588
> 
> I did a small table a while ago from one of TPU's GTX 1080 Ti review by adding certain percentages to the results in order to predict future performance. Hopefully someone finds these useful. Numbers are in AVG FPS at 1440p max settings.
> 
> Btw i got the name right (Titan V) but i doubt it will be 50% faster than 1080Ti. More likely 25% faster. Atleast at stock speeds. Overclocking may get it to 40% perhaps as OC generally adds 10-15%.



It's not how it scales I'm afraid.  Making tables based on hardware count is futile.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> It's not how it scales I'm afraid.  Making tables based on hardware count is futile.


I'm aware of that. Ths this table is based on rather simple +xx% to existing results. Ofcourse newer cards will be faster but not by exact 25%. Maybe it will be 19,89%, maybe it will be 32,58% in some games. The idea is to give a rough idea how much more power is required to make 1440p 144fps a reality at max settings. Volta likely does not quite get there. For that we likely need Ampere but by that time newer and more demanding games will be out.


----------



## iO (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomorrow said:


> Btw i got the name right (Titan V) but i doubt it will be 50% faster than 1080Ti. More likely 25% faster. Atleast at stock speeds. Overclocking may get it to 40% perhaps as OC generally adds 10-15%.



Tesla V100 ends up 60 to 80% faster than Quadro P100 in LuxMark, depending on scene, but is clocked 10% higher and has 33% more shaders.
Not sure how that translates to GV102 tho..


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2017)

I could quote three full pages but..



Chaitanya said:


> After having sold crippled titans at exhorbitant prices now nvidia has decided to sell full core at even worse prices. Guess there are too many suckers in the world to justify these prices. At this rate dont expect x70 or x60 to come at last gen prices.





evernessince said:


> Dude, less than 1% of the population has that kind of spare change and it doesn't mean they want to spend it on a graphics card.  If they do sell out it's because they only had a handful to begin with.





ensabrenoir said:


> ....total status symbol /epeen/ mines bigger than yours /bow before me peasants type move.....(they will sell out in like 5 minutes).  The mere mortals among us will simply wait for the 1180ti....or something.
> 
> ....oh my....who will be the first to cop a pair of these in sli (totally epic) .... Jayz 2 cents or linus,




None of you have understood what this card is meant to be, or meant to do. ITS NOT GAMING. ITS NOT MINING. Let it go.



the54thvoid said:


> Hope not, it would put AMD to shame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done  you got the memo



Tomorrow said:


> View attachment 94588
> 
> I did a small table a while ago from one of TPU's GTX 1080 Ti review by adding certain percentages to the results in order to predict future performance. Hopefully someone finds these useful. Numbers are in AVG FPS at 1440p max settings.
> 
> Btw i got the name right (Titan V) but i doubt it will be 50% faster than 1080Ti. More likely 25% faster. Atleast at stock speeds. Overclocking may get it to 40% perhaps as OC generally adds 10-15%.



This is useless, because you forgot there's more in a PC than just a GPU pushing pixels. Most notably, a CPU that will bottleneck even current day 1080ti's AND 1080's in several games on that list.


----------



## Deleted member 172152 (Dec 8, 2017)

Feel liking buying vega now, just to stick it to NSh#tia!

Seriously, now they're taking the pi$$!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 8, 2017)

But will it run Crysis?


----------



## deu (Dec 8, 2017)

Upgrayedd said:


> $3K?? ... Double the price of last gen. Is it the HBM2, can't be. Is it the Tensor cores? Will a Non-Tensor version be significantly cheaper?



The price is not set due to production-cost but due to demand.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> None of you have understood what this card is meant to be, or meant to do. ITS NOT GAMING. ITS NOT MINING. Let it go.


This reminds me of the Vega Frontier Edition argument. Then too people were arguing that it is not a gaming card. So let me offer my opinion: it is not marketed as a gaming card. This is true as it does not have GeForce Titan branding but rather just Titan V. However as it has display outputs and uses GeForce drivers it is a gaming capable card.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomorrow said:


> This reminds me of the Vega Frontier Edition argument. Then too people were arguing that it is not a gaming card. So let me offer my opinion: it is not marketed as a gaming card. This is true as it does not have GeForce Titan branding but rather just Titan V. However as it has display outputs and uses GeForce drivers it is a gaming capable card.



Gaming capable =/= gaming card. A Quadro can be gamed on too. Doesn't mean it makes any sense to buy it for that purpose. Besides, these Titans from Pascal onwards are on a whole other level entirely than Vega FE or even the earlier Titans. That's why it is so idiotic to see the same comments return - it didn't make sense with the first Titan if you're being really honest with yourself, and it made even less sense with the Xp and this one.

A GPU is just a chip capable of processing in parallel. What you do with it, and more importantly, what it DOES BEST defines what kind of purpose its made for. It really isn't rocket science


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomorrow said:


> View attachment 94588
> 
> I did a small table a while ago from one of TPU's GTX 1080 Ti review by adding certain percentages to the results in order to predict future performance. Hopefully someone finds these useful. Numbers are in AVG FPS at 1440p max settings.
> 
> Btw i got the name right (Titan V) but i doubt it will be 50% faster than 1080Ti. More likely 25% faster. Atleast at stock speeds. Overclocking may get it to 40% perhaps as OC generally adds 10-15%.


I'm not sure how you generated that, but the +100% column is like never twice the value in the column for the 1080Ti.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Gaming capable =/= gaming card. A Quadro can be gamed on too. Doesn't mean it makes any sense to buy it for that purpose.


No. There is a difference. Quadro uses different drivers that are not gaming optimized and also uses different cooler design. Titan uses GeForce branch and has the Pascal like cooler. When it comes to buying sense i agree - for 99% of people it does not make any sense to buy this for gaming. That does not mean it can't be used for it or that small number of people won't buy this for gaming exclusively. There is also a group of people who do both gaming and deep learning and for them this is the perfect card.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2017)

bug said:


> I'm not sure how you generated that, but the +100% column is like never twice the value in the column for the 1080Ti.


Yeah sorry that's minor error on my part. The last column is actually ??? (+125%) not ??? (+100%).

Multiply first column value by 2,25 to verify.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomorrow said:


> Yeah sorry that's minor error on my part. The last column is actually ??? (+125%) not ??? (+100%).


Damn, I'm good 
No worries, I think it's useful if you read it right.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomorrow said:


> This is true as it does not have GeForce Titan branding but rather just Titan V. However as it has display outputs and uses GeForce drivers it is a gaming capable card.





btarunr said:


> NVIDIA today released GeForce 388.59 WHQL drivers, hot on the heels of its surprise *GeForce TITAN V flagship* graphics card launch.



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nvidia-releases-geforce-388-59-whql-drivers.239521/


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomorrow said:


> No. There is a difference. Quadro uses different drivers that are not gaming optimized and also uses different cooler design. Titan uses GeForce branch and has the Pascal like cooler. When it comes to buying sense i agree - for 99% of people it does not make any sense to buy this for gaming. That does not mean it can't be used for it or that small number of people won't buy this for gaming exclusively. There is also a group of people who do both gaming and deep learning and for them this is the perfect card.



Same difference, it still is not a gaming card, but yeah, semantics. Everyone should buy whatever the hell they want, just call it what it is - and I'll still call everyone who buys Titans for regular gaming infinite fools.


----------



## Dave65 (Dec 8, 2017)

And people will be dumb enough to buy it.. SHOCKER!


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Same difference, it still is not a gaming card, but yeah, semantics. Everyone should buy whatever the hell they want, just call it what it is - and I'll still call everyone who buys Titans for regular gaming infinite fools.


Those who have bough Titan's in the past have always ended up getting the short stick by Nvidia months later with a much more reasonably priced alternative that is almost as fast. I doubt this time is different. Tho i doubt these people with deep wallets care. Depending on how Nvidia decides to configure GV102 it may actually end up faster in pure gaming.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nvidia-releases-geforce-388-59-whql-drivers.239521/


https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/titan/titan-v/

Nvidia themselves dropped the GeForce moniker from Titans some time ago, making it official even they're not sure what Titans are. Besides expensive 



Dave65 said:


> And people will be dumb enough to buy it.. SHOCKER!



If people buy this thinking they'll get 3x the FPS of mere mortals that "only" pay $1,000 for their video cards, then yes. But if someone has (a lot of) disposable cash and wants to see what the latest architecture to hit the consumer space can do, I don't see where the problem is or why they'd be dumb to do it.


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 8, 2017)

3 grand and they didn’t even bother with new design


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2017)

bug said:


> they're not sure what Titans are. Besides expensive



Nice hardware for in a vitrine then....


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow what a beast, didn't think the GV100 would ever see the light of day even as a prosumer card. I guess we forget Pascal has been around a while now, just because Vega is massively late doesn't mean Nv has sat around counting all their money.

Presumably they could drop a GV104 or GV102 tomorrow if they wanted. At least some enthusiasts will have a new toy to play with!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> I could quote three full pages but..
> 
> *None of you have understood what this card is meant to be*, or meant to do. ITS NOT GAMING. ITS NOT MINING. Let it go.
> 
> ...



....no I haven't......regardless of what its meant for, the gaming  demographic that can afford this will still buy it for gaming.  anyone remember Titian Z? Or the cray cray 4 way sli and cross-fired rigs of yore? They will have no problem at all selling this card for gaming. (regardless of performance benefits)  I'm sure many are already planning a build around it.....because they can.


----------



## Bytales (Dec 8, 2017)

birdie said:


> To all the retards who think this card is overpriced: this is not a gaming card for fuck's sake. This is a professional card for AI/FP computations. It's a miracle it costs just 30% of its full featured brother.
> 
> Have people collectively gone mad or full-retarded and whenever they see anything priced above $500 from NVIDIA they think they are milking us? No one fucking forces you to buy anything from NVIDIA.
> 
> Fuck my life.



Another brainwashed sheep. who got first manipulated into thinking that 3000 is cheap since ist lower than 8000.

Thats the strategy my friend. Offer something at 10000 euro, than something similar to it at 3000. 3000 will then seems like a bargain. Buts ist not, ist 3000 ya, know.

how much does it cost nvidia to put together the Titan V ? No more than 500 EUR i believe. They should seel it at 1000 euro tops, 700 would be a much better Price.

But they want to cash the fk up ! So they put it first at 8000, make it scarce and anavailable, preparing the sheep psychologicaly into thinking that when the 3000 Card will come, it is cheap as fk, so you "Need" to buy it, because so cheap at 3100 euros ist a damn miracle, that what it is. Damn, you won the lottery, you can buy the Card at 3100 Euros, ist so cheap, who wouldnt want to buy such a Card.


----------



## iO (Dec 8, 2017)

Bytales said:


> Another brainwashed sheep. who got first manipulated into thinking that 3000 is cheap since ist lower than 8000.
> 
> Thats the strategy my friend. Offer something at 10000 euro, than something similar to it at 3000. 3000 will then seems like a bargain. Buts ist not, ist 3000 ya, know.
> 
> ...



3100€ is a real bargain if you consider you'll need 8-10 1080Tis or Titans to match its FP64 and machine learning performance.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> I could quote three full pages but..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biggest problem is nVidia's schizophreniac approach towards Titans for last couple of generations. These GPUs still use Geforce drivers while being targeted towards "professionals" and with titan V there is no support NVLink either making it worse proposition compared to Quadros. My friends who are into ANN have gone to route of x80Ti over Titans due to exorbitant prices and near linear scaling when using multiple GPUs means there is no need to spend on Titan other than in rare use cases where that extra 1GB or ram might make difference. anyone serious enough with compute will either go for cloud computing or if their firms are investing in hardware will invest in Tesla's.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 8, 2017)

This is a $5500 card priced at 3k... if you look at it in that light, its not so bad.   On the other hand... the teslas are overpriced too.


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 8, 2017)

Well...  I would argue that its ridiculously priced and this path has gotten darker with the Titan branding.  However, this is much more of a professional card again beyond that of even the original Titan (Then again it costs significantly more so it better lol).  I find the clock speeds to be interesting because they are pretty low compared to the previous generation (Since this leans more pro than casual thats not out of the ordinary much but still).  I wonder how it performs in gaming (Just for the heck of it) mostly to see how Volta architecture is when it eventually comes out.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

GhostRyder said:


> Well...  I would argue that its ridiculously priced and this path has gotten darker with the Titan branding.  However, this is much more of a professional card again beyond that of even the original Titan (Then again it costs significantly more so it better lol).  *I find the clock speeds to be interesting because they are pretty low compared to the previous generation* (Since this leans more pro than casual thats not out of the ordinary much but still).  I wonder how it performs in gaming (Just for the heck of it) mostly to see how Volta architecture is when it eventually comes out.



They did almost double the number of transistors (and shoved the HBM onto that die), while going from 16 to 12nm isn't that large a leap...


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 8, 2017)

The gaming card argument is easily settled if you consider the Tensor cores.  Yes, it's now a commercially available consumer part but the hardware is very non consumer. 
Unlike the software argument of previous cards, the Volta architecture is AI focussed. I'll be very surprised if the attainable gaming range has the Tensor cores.
Then again, if Nvidia can make them work for gaming, hell, bite me backwards.  The new GeForce AI GTX 2080ti - it knows where to render before the game does, shoot opponents before they've even pressed the 'w' key.
Sign me up.


----------



## PcForge (Dec 8, 2017)

WHY IS IT BROWN


----------



## deu (Dec 8, 2017)

birdie said:


> To all the retards who think this card is overpriced: this is not a gaming card for fuck's sake. This is a professional card for AI/FP computations. It's a miracle it costs just 30% of its full featured brother.
> 
> Have people collectively gone mad or full-retarded and whenever they see anything priced above $500 from NVIDIA they think they are milking us? No one fucking forces you to buy anything from NVIDIA.
> 
> Fuck my life.



You are wrong: Making a QUADRO / professional card and naming under the enthusiast naming scheme is either them being retarded OR you being wrong. TITAN is an enthusiast product line! It maybe that the cards in it is capped or identical to the full fledged professional versions but never the less: ITS AN ENTHUSIAST naming scheme. So ether they have named it mistakenly (I can kinda agree on that), but you can complain that people are confused. Its like selling a Audi R8 in a volksvagen at price too high for and volksvagen but lower than an Audi R8.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2017)

PcForge said:


> WHY IS IT BROWN



Nvidia is targeting smokers.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

PcForge said:


> WHY IS IT BROWN


It's actually golden.
I generally don't care about colours, so I'm not going to start giving a rat's ass now.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 8, 2017)

This card is beastly, people complaining about the price need to know that no one cares. If you're thinking of buying this just for gaming you're either crazy rich or just crazy. Quadro P6000 is $5K and this card will stomp it at $3K. The price and specs mean just one thing - Titan V is not for gamers anymore.

If you ask me this card at $3K has more sense than a $1200 TXp which is 5% faster than 1080Ti at $500 more, with exactly the same GP102 core and only 1GB more vram. This is to V100 what 1080Ti is to TXp.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 8, 2017)

how much Tflops this Gpu can provide ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 8, 2017)

Hayder_Master said:


> how much Tflops this Gpu can provide ?


I think it's 14-15TFlops. For any scenario that can utilize tensor core that's gonna be several times that tho.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 8, 2017)

Hayder_Master said:


> how much Tflops this Gpu can provide ?





cucker tarlson said:


> I think it's 14-15TFlops. For any scenario that can utilize tensor core that's gonna be several times that tho.


V100 Pcie is....
DOUBLE-PRECISION
7 TeraFLOPS

SINGLE-PRECISION
14 TeraFLOPS

DEEP LEARNING
112 TeraFLOPS

Since the Titan V is 110TFlops using the tensor cores I would guess 13.75 for Single precision. (x8)

For reference, 
1080ti is 11.3 sp, Titan Xp is 12.1 sp

Vega64 is 12.66-13.7 Single and 25.3-27.5Tflops half precision/packed math (not custom tensor cores, can be used as general compute)

P100 can operate at half precision for the same doubling in performance but nothing else in the pascal family can, I am assuming the V100 can as well for non tensor tasks as well as this new Titan Volta.

https://www.servethehome.com/nvidia-titan-v-extracting-value-deep-learning-enhancements/


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I think it's 14-15TFlops. For any scenario that can utilize tensor core that's gonna be several times that tho.



110 DEEP LEARNING TeraFLOPS.
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/titan/titan-v/


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 8, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I think it's 14-15TFlops. For any scenario that can utilize tensor core that's gonna be several times that tho.



Afaik we really don't know the real clocks of it. Nvidia's given boost clocks are usually quite conservative. I.E. Titan Xp boost clocks are as low as 1.582GHz, but in reality they are more close to 1.8GHz in gaming load. Granted GV100 is a huge chip so I'm doubt that real boosts clocks won't be that much of from marketing. But they probably are more than 1.5GHz...

But well if it clocks as high as pascal can, it's 2*2.1GHz*64*80=21,5TFlops of fp32 max. Though good luck for keeping that cool


----------



## Prince Valiant (Dec 8, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> This card is beastly, people complaining about the price need to know that no one cares. If you're thinking of buying this just for gaming you're either crazy rich or just crazy.* Quadro P6000 is $5K and this card will stomp it at $3K.* The price and specs mean just one thing - Titan V is not for gamers anymore.
> 
> If you ask me this card at $3K has more sense than a $1200 TXp which is 5% faster than 1080Ti at $500 more, with exactly the same GP102 core and only 1GB more vram. This is to V100 what 1080Ti is to TXp.


Competing with themselves seems like an odd decision to make.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 8, 2017)

Prince Valiant said:


> Competing with themselves seems like an odd decision to make.


I think they're reacting to intel's moves.


----------



## hyp36rmax (Dec 8, 2017)

The price isn't all that bad if you consider the performance for those who would normally SLI previous Titans when they were priced $1200-$1500 each.  We really need to see some benches.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2017)

Bytales said:


> Another brainwashed sheep. who got first manipulated into thinking that 3000 is cheap since ist lower than 8000.
> 
> Thats the strategy my friend. Offer something at 10000 euro, than something similar to it at 3000. 3000 will then seems like a bargain. Buts ist not, ist 3000 ya, know.
> 
> ...


U mad bro?! I bet YOU don't even know what you are all worked up about....unless it's envy.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2017)

This thread is making me lose faith in humanity, post by post.... Man.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> This thread is making me lose faith in humanity, post by post.... Man.


No, no, no, we have to get to the bottom of this. I mean, shall we let a company sell a niche product at whatever price they want? Where does this lead? /s


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2017)

Frick said:


> @cdawall Benchmarks please. You know you want to.



LOL I am already trying to get one or four. Depends how electroneum works out for me


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 8, 2017)

bug said:


> No, no, no, we have to get to the bottom of this. I mean, shall we let a company sell a niche product at whatever price they want? Where does this lead? /s


Oh sure, wait till we get Titan XV or the other abomination, *Titan* XV*Z*


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2017)

cdawall said:


> LOL I am already trying to get one or four. Depends how electroneum works out for me



Buy em all, build an AI that mines faster, profit



bug said:


> No, no, no, we have to get to the bottom of this. I mean, shall we let a company sell a niche product at whatever price they want? Where does this lead? /s



Wait, we have a say in this? Who do I write?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2017)

bug said:


> No, no, no, we have to get to the bottom of this. I mean, shall we let a company sell a niche product at whatever price they want? Where does this lead? /s


Actually, yes. That's capitalism. If it doesn't sell, then they won't release future similar products at that price.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Wait, we have a say in this? Who do I write?



Of course we do. 1 million rants on TPU forums and the price gets halved. /s



rtwjunkie said:


> Actually, yes. That's capitalism. If it doesn't sell, then they won't release future similar products at that price.



Did you really miss my */s* (aka "end sarcasm")?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2017)

bug said:


> Of course we do. 1 million rants on TPU forums and the price gets halved. /s
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really miss my */s* (aka "end sarcasm")?



Sadly, it appears I did.   My apologies.


----------



## matar (Dec 8, 2017)

So nVidia if we spend $3000 is there a guarantee that it can run Crysis 3 @ 4K 100% Maxed out with no less then 60FPS . Please answer nVidia crysis 3 was released in early 2013.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2017)

matar said:


> So nVidia if we spend $3000 is there a guarantee that it can run Crysis 3 @ 4K 100% Maxed out with no less then 60FPS . Please answer nVidia crysis 3 was released in early 2013.


I don't even think that was a good game, who' still playing it after almost 5 years?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 8, 2017)

okidna said:


> What are you talking about? AMD have THIS card! The most beautiful card ever made!!!!!
> If you already have a card with minuscule PCB and a humongous heatsink, it's a WIN, NO question asked!
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny isn't it, even big Volta has hit the market before custom Vega.

Poor Volta.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 8, 2017)

matar said:


> So nVidia if we spend $3000 is there a guarantee that it can run Crysis 3 @ 4K 100% Maxed out with no less then 60FPS . Please answer nVidia crysis 3 was released in early 2013.



Wait for the consumer gaming version without the _Tensor_ matrix compute cores.  I'm still curious to see benchmarks though of course, like everyone else.  I can't imagine too many takers for gaming.


----------



## Xzibit (Dec 8, 2017)

xorbe said:


> Wait for the consumer gaming version without the *fp64 matrix compute cores*.  I'm still curious to see benchmarks though of course, like everyone else.  I can't imagine too many takers for gaming.



No FP64

Tensor cores are 4x4 matrix FP32 FP16 FP16 FP32

The big V100 only has 32 FP64 units same as P100. Not sure if this one has the same or not.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 8, 2017)

Hah, that's what I get from trying to simplifying from Tensor to fp64, swing and a miss!  Thanks.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 8, 2017)

Pretty sure it's a double precision monster:

https://www.anandtech.com/show/1213...dia-titan-v-video-card-gv100-for-3000-dollars

This is one Titan card haters can't say isn't aimed at compute workloads.

You can thank me later.


----------



## Xzibit (Dec 9, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> Pretty sure it's a double precision monster:
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1213...dia-titan-v-video-card-gv100-for-3000-dollars
> 
> ...



Hopefully it is.  The P100 had 1/2 DP as well but that got cut down on the Titan variant as the chart shows. They cut the L cache a bit as well from the information so far.

The Quadro part is always more powerful so who knows how they are positioning the parts until full details come out.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 9, 2017)

Xzibit said:


> Hopefully it is.  The P100 had 1/2 DP as well but that got cut down on the Titan variant as the chart shows.



Well put your credit card away for now, I'm sure it will become clear in the coming days before you pull the trigger.


----------



## Xzibit (Dec 9, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> Well put your credit card away for now, I'm sure it will become clear in the coming days before you pull the trigger.



I was hoping you, xkm or rez will hook me up


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 9, 2017)

Xzibit said:


> I was hoping you, xkm or rez will hook me up



Sadly, despite the common misconceptions, me and Nvidia aren't charities.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2017)

evernessince said:


> Oh boy, if you think a $3,000 Nvidia video card is going to beat a gaggle of RX 580s in mining then you just speaking out your butt.  There is no universe in which this Volta GPU will beat 15 RX 580s in mining, especially considering AMD has a large performance advantage in that category.  One RX 580 alone gets around a GTX 1080s performance in mining.  Also, da fuq does "marketing" have to do with video cards?
> 
> Please proof read your comments and study up on mining.



It depends on the coin actually.  NVIDIA cards are much more competitive today.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> It depends on the coin actually.  NVIDIA cards are much more competitive today.



If not better.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 9, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> Pretty sure it's a double precision monster:



A compute monster in general ? Yes.

DP monster ? I'd say hardly anything to that degree ...


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 9, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> A compute monster in general ? Yes.
> 
> DP monster ? I'd say hardly...



Tesla P100 sxm2 version had 5.3TFLops of fp64 power, if this card has unlocked fp64 it would be ~7.4TFlops of fp64.



Xzibit said:


> Hopefully it is.  The P100 had 1/2 DP as well but that got cut down on the Titan variant as the chart shows. They cut the L cache a bit as well from the information so far.
> 
> The Quadro part is always more powerful so who knows how they are positioning the parts until full details come out.



Well unlike the pascal titans(gp102s full fp64 was 1/32), gv100 chip is capable for 1/2 fp64 so there is some hope at least.



Xzibit said:


> No FP64
> 
> Tensor cores are 4x4 matrix FP32 FP16 FP16 FP32
> 
> The big V100 only has 32 FP64 units same as P100. Not sure if this one has the same or not.



If one chip have 32 fp64 units it can do 64 single precision floats so 64 fp32. 1/2 fp64/fp32 ratio is the full fp64 hw.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 9, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> A compute monster in general ? Yes.
> 
> DP monster ? I'd say hardly anything to that degree ...



I'd say 7 TFlops was pretty good, but fair enough. /shrugs


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 9, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> It's funny isn't it, even big Volta has hit the market before custom Vega.
> 
> Poor Volta.



This is now the second card (after 1070 Ti) that NVIDIA released but didn't need to.

AMD, on the other hand, absolutely needs custom Vega variants to be released but they're nowhere to be seen.

People bitching that NVIDIA is ripping customers off by charging $3,000 for a graphics card, would be much better served directing their ire at AMD for failing to provide anything resembling competition.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 9, 2017)

Assimilator said:


> AMD for failing to provide anything resembling competition.



That has absolutely nothing to do with anything I'm afraid.

It's safe to say people should be intelligent enough too look at the feature set of this card and realize that it is not meant to go up against any other consumer product currently on the market , not even one from Nvidia's own product stack.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2017)

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-titan-v-graphics-card-benchmarks.html

This absolutely blows my 1080 out of the water, 2.15x faster, 1.42x faster than TXp, which is already a powerhouse. I hope we get a gaming variant of this next year. Jumping from a 1080, I would not mind paying $800 or even $900 for a 1180Ti if it's 2x faster.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 9, 2017)

maxed out silicon would be 84 SMs 5376 Cuda Cores


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 9, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-titan-v-graphics-card-benchmarks.html
> 
> This absolutely blows my 1080 out of the water, 2.15x faster, 1.42x faster than TXp, which is already a powerhouse. I hope we get a gaming variant of this next year. Jumping from a 1080, I would not mind paying $800 or even $900 for a 1180Ti if it's 2x faster.



Now consider that (a) this isn't the top-tier fully-enabled Volta part (b) Navi is nowhere to be seen and it's pretty obvious that NVIDIA is kicking AMD while they're down, and enjoying it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2017)

Assimilator said:


> Now consider that (a) this isn't the top-tier fully-enabled Volta part (b) Navi is nowhere to be seen and it's pretty obvious that NVIDIA is kicking AMD while they're down, and enjoying it.


If a cut down 300mm2 GP104 with DDR5 256-bit on 1070Ti can come close to the behemotic Vega 64 then they should have no trouble matching Vega 64 with their next gen 1160 card, now what's stopping them from pricing it at $350, next gen 1170 at $550 ? Not that 1080/V64 performance at $350 isn't good value, it's pretty decent considering it should drive a 1440p display pretty comfortably , but with competition from AMD it might as well be $230.

1160 will be 300-350
1170 will be 500
1180 will be 650-700
1180Ti will be 800 if it comes late, 900 if it comes early.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 11, 2017)

TheGuruStud said:


> How many dozens will be available next year? There's still jack for HBM2 to go around and they're trying to stock pile for Quadros.
> 
> Good luck. Also, are those clocks a joke? I can't see anyone upgrading to this.


I wasn't referring to how many will be available starting next year but how many different Titans there will be with Volta architecture. we know that NV likes releasing a titan then another one fully unlocked on same architecture and of course bump price. Starting form 3 grand nice. Maybe the clocks will be adjusted with next titan on Volta architecture


----------



## _Flare (Dec 11, 2017)

4x the FP64 FLOPS of the Titan Black
and nearly 20x the FP64 of the Titan Xp


----------



## medi01 (Dec 11, 2017)

okidna said:


> Not that much different according to their claim :



What would be the point of Tesla like perf card for a third of price?


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm shocked with price but not satisfied with performance.
Performance of this model could pass as new generation as good but nothing special improvements.
Do you remember Maxwell to Pascal difference, or Kepler to Maxwell, almost 80%, with far lower price difference.
But situation is even worse, because normal customers will get 70% of this GPU, that mean they will pay arround 800$ for 10-20% stronger card than TITAN XP.
Except if NVIDIA plan completely to screw buyers and offer same performance later for less than 1000$ when AMD launch new model.
If they launch 70% of TITAN V performance, or 80% from my perspective Volta is fail and culprit is AMD. Because these performance they will not catch up to 2020.
Until than NVIDIA will launch 3 TITANs worth 2000-3000$.


----------



## ppn (Dec 12, 2017)

5120 Cuda consumer card would be double the GTX 1080. so expect double or lower price which is not bat at all even if 2 years would have passed since the initial release and we deserve half price. just like GTX 1060 was the equivalent of GTX 980 for 250$ less.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 12, 2017)

TITAN X Maxwell was same as TITAN Black SLI.
Lack of competition just destroy us enjoying in new strong arcitecture.
Are you aware that NVIDIA can't offer to normal buyers more than 80% of TITAN V, if they want acceptable price point.
If NVIDIA decide to go with different chip with smaller power consumption they will barrely outperform full Pascal.
And we wait for that almost 18 months. This is smallest improvement for 250W power consumption class for last 5 years.
And smallest price difference cost almost 2000$. They lost touch with reality, better to say they perfectly know what they do to American customers, because they are 2/3 of their buyers, 1/3 is rest of the world. Only in America 700$ worth motherboard is out of stock without question even if ancestors are 400$ several generations and nothing happen on market to cause such price madness.
Actually customers deserve oppose because economic crisis and harder selling everything.  Except IT industry.


----------



## ppn (Dec 12, 2017)

Vlada011 said:


> TITAN X Maxwell was same as TITAN Black SLI.
> Lack of competition just destroy us enjoying in new strong arcitecture.
> Are you aware that NVIDIA can't offer to normal buyers more than 80% of TITAN V, if they want acceptable price point.



You nailed it. 4096 Cuda for 60% improvement over 2560 Cuda is the golden ratio 1,6180 and appears a lot lately. Add 16GB 256 bit 14Gbps GDDR6 to it and we have a winner.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 21, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> It's funny isn't it, even big Volta has hit the market before custom Vega.
> 
> Poor Volta.



Since we are on the topic of AMD schadenfreude, AMD drops from 24% to 9% in the Steam GPU installed base when Steam starts including China users.  Ironic how the poorer countries prefer "consumer unfriendly" NV a lot more than us.


----------

